# tivo hd



## mrdave (Apr 28, 2011)

can instant cake cd or anything else reload original sata drive, i messed up and ruined the o/s and would like to reload it, i have 2 tivo hd units in home both the same. tivo drive is good 160 gig i did instant cake a 500 gig and it works so for. but i would like the original as a back up too.


----------



## robomeister (Feb 4, 2005)

It's hard to tell from your post. Do you have 2 units, both with a messed up drives? Or is one working and one not working?

You have some options. 

1. If you have Instant Cake for your model of TiVo, it can restore it to factory settings onto any drive. The target drive must be at least as big as the original drive (250GB for TCD648, 160GB for TCD652).

2. If you have a working unit, you can use a mfs tool to copy the software from one drive to another. However, this is only true if both TiVos are the same model. I use WinMFS from mfslive.org. This works in Windows and is easy to use. You can also get the MFSLive Boot CD which is a bootable Linux environment. You will need to issue Linux commands. There is a handy tool on the mfslive.org site to help you.

3. If you don't have a working TiVo, you can get an image from one of the friendly people on this forum to send you an image. I can provide you with a WinMFS image for your TiVoHD (TCD652) or Series3 (TCD648). If you want me to send you an image, PM me your email address.

Hope that helps,
robomeister


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

robomeister said:


> It's hard to tell from your post. Do you have 2 units, both with a messed up drives? Or is one working and one not working?
> 
> You have some options.
> 
> ...


How does one send a large file ?


----------



## mrdave (Apr 28, 2011)

i did 5 posts so i could return info. i thought you were not suppose to boot into win xp with tivo drives, or am i wrong? what i would like to do is this
1. i IC a 500 gig sata drive and went through guided set up, it works fine.
2. i would like to copy that 500gig sata to a known 160 gig drive(i wrote zeros to it)org.tivo drive.
this way i have a 500gig for one tivo and a good 160 gig for second tivo.
3. all tivos are 652160 units and IC is cd form
4. i know you said i could get mfstools ? from ???.org
thank you for your help, i'm new at this,but willing to try.


----------



## robomeister (Feb 4, 2005)

lessd,

To send large files, I use the DropSend service. You upload the file and send it to an email address. It shows up as an email with a link to download the file.

I'm sure there are other ways to do it. The best way would be to host the files somewhere, then when someone wants a file, simply give them a link to download the file.

robomeister


----------

